# When/how to start training?



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

Is it too late to start training at 7 months? I'm very interested in learning more about the sport and taking part. There is a club about 10 minutes from where I live for it. I have an unaltered, female, DDR line, who is about to be 7 months old. She has VERY good basic obedience that we have worked on lots together but I am not sure where to start with the schutzhund training. There are supplies that I need to get before I can join the club, including money. If anyone has any tips for where to start or things that I can start working on at home, I would greatly appreciate the advice. Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Finding a club(s) is the first thing....you don't need supplies right away. 
I'd get with a club asap to learn by observing and talking to other teams. Get your dog evaluated and go from there. To do things 'on your own' as a novice may not be in the best interest of your goals.


----------



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

The club thats up here is 25$ a session for guests. I need to call about the costs of actually joining and such. I just started working at a new job so working on getting the money. The club here also requires you to bring these items for training:

1. Proof of rabies and DHLPP.
2. Prong collar, flat collar, soft leash, soft treats, motivational toys, and a crate.
3. Close toed shoes.

And they also have a list of suggested equipment. Not sure if I need to have it to do the particular type of training.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Where are you located? There may be other IPO clubs that aren't so much pay to train, but yearly dues. That said, it isn't cheap to train in the sport(fuel costs are my big investment!). 
I've never ever been asked for vetting/vax information at any clubs I've been in or trained with/even trialing it isn't usually necessary to show proof of that.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

links with good information: 
Schutzhund Village
schutzhundtraining.com
https://www.facebook.com/groups/IPOTraining/
http://pronouncedk9.com/


----------



## Xyst Sin (Dec 8, 2013)

The Club I was looking at is the German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of South West Florida.


----------

